# steelhead reports?



## crappiehunter13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking to make my second trip up to fish the grand river this weekend is anyone having any luck I was up two weeks ago and got skunked was hoping the rain had pushed them in finally and hopefully the bite is on.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Not a "grand" weekend coming up due to the rains, sorry to report. Smaller water might fish.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep they were hitting pretty good. Ill be out Friday. The flow was fine as of yesterday. I may sneak out Wednesday or Thursday too. Pm me Friday ill let you know whats going crappiehunter


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

That'll be the last time I leave for.eastern tribs without checking the flow gauges... did not think we got that much rain last night... rookie move


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

_*Always*_ check the flows.


----------



## crappiehunter13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks guys much appreciated I used to live up in painesville years ago so steelhead fishing was a big part of my life and just recently started making trips back up to do it all over again.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

The only report is going to be no reports for 3-4 days.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Any word on how the feeders are looking?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Im gonna look tomorrow or Thursday for fishing fri.


----------



## crappiehunter13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Good deal jay I called up to harbor baits and he said the grand was at 1400 but falling and it looks like a clear week ahead of after tonight so I'm very hopeful that the river will be primed up and ready for me to catch some beautiful steelhead out of the river. I also noticed since the last time I came up and fished three years ago that one of my favorite childhood spots is non existent anymore which saddens me but hopefully I can beat a new trail though there and start making some new memories


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

1800 cfs and still rising.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

1990 CFS now.... Ugh


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol you guys just chill out with the cfs. It will be muddy n crap tomorrow and probably thursday. Bet you friday it will be fine for my areas. Ive caught fish with the cfs around 1200 before. Just have to learn and adapt. Its not always going to be ideal. I have to take advantage of the time I get since I cant go as much as I used too.


----------



## crappiehunter13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Agreed its just going to come down to knowing where to go this weekend and hoping the fish cooperate with us


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol ill be fishing tomorrow. Not the main river.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

It's cool, I've been catching um on YouTube all week!! Have any of you guys fished elk creek? I watched a 19min video last night 3 guys were catching them on everything with not another fishermen in sight. It looked like heaven!!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm thinking about launching my kayak to fish somewhere between 90 and Harpersfield dam. Where would be the best place to launch?

Might start at Masons landing and go upstream. Think I'll have any luck?


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> I'm thinking about launching my kayak to fish somewhere between 90 and Harpersfield dam. Where would be the best place to launch?
> 
> Might start at Masons landing and go upstream. Think I'll have any luck?


The grand is still over 2,000. Everything, including Harpersfield, is going to be blown out and mud.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

ballast said:


> It's cool, I've been catching um on YouTube all week!! Have any of you guys fished elk creek? I watched a 19min video last night 3 guys were catching them on everything with not another fishermen in sight. It looked like heaven!!


Elk and Walnut, during the fall, are the most popular spots in PA. You're going to have to go about 5-10 mi upstream to avoid any people. The lower sections are busier on a slow day than OH tribs are on a busy day.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone know if the Grand will be fishable tomorrow? I see its dropped pretty fast today.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> Anyone know if the Grand will be fishable tomorrow? I see its dropped pretty fast today.


Flow doesn't usually match stain this early in the year (speaking in terms of winter flows when the water table is saturated/frozen). That being said, dont know till ya go!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

It will be close if its not. Probably a lil dirty for most (which I like). 100-1200 is fishable. Weeds out the fairwater guys that only fish when its "perfect". I should be out tomorrow afternoon sometime.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

Crappie hunter, not sure if you know the site but riverboss lists all of the main tribs with flow, temps, SR and SS along with a very general, albeit somewhat nonintuitive, rating of fishability. For example, right now, riverboss rates the chagrin as Fair- at 338 cfs, sounds more like perfect to me...


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep, in fall stain definitely does not match the flow. Hit the Rocky yesterday its was a little more stained than I like but not bad. Did see a few 3 to 4 pounders caught. All of them came on hardware, spinners and small spoons. I was casting jigs and egg patterns came up with a big zero. I always forget to carry that smaller casting rod of mine. Its a good idea to bring two rods this time of the year.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Nothing at the Rock today.... went out from 6am-1:30. Didnt see any caught either. Clarity was about 1ft.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Was at the boat ramps at the Rocky, only one catching was a guy throwing Blue/Gold Lil Cleo. Was there from 7 to 10, nothing on jig n' maggot.


----------



## crappiehunter13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone have a fishing report for the grand river driving up tomorrow for a weekend of fishing and wondering how its been lately


----------

